# New Urban Honey Hole



## RelicRaker (Sep 27, 2017)

New development is turning earth in my area again. Perhaps an old dump. Some of today's finds...

1. Applied seal (style), pale green olive oil. Sam W. Gray Huile d'Olive. (Hoping this is not a repro.)



2. Black glass (dark green), bitters. Dr. J.G.B. Siegert & Hijos. (3-piece mold)


3. Aqua large med. Kickapoo / Indian Sagwa. 


4. Clear small, machine oil. Sperm Sewing Machine Oil.


Am guessing 1870s–1890s for the site. Any additional info appreciated.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 27, 2017)

Nice Finds. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 28, 2017)

Great finds!  I like that olive oil bottle!


----------



## botlguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Those are really nice finds. You ask for input and I humbly comply. I have been a proof reader for my more intelligent post graduate family members for years so my penchant is for correct statements with proof to back them up. So please forgive me if I sound too critical.
If you look closely I believe you will find that the seal on the Olive Oil is actually part of the bottle design rather than "Applied". I cannot see it clearly but I believe that is the case. On second and third looks I'm not sure now that it's not applied. As for the dates, I see no evidence it dates as early as 1850 but it appears to be 1880s and perhaps a little earlier.
All that said, it appears you have a really nice place to hunt. Good luck and keep us up to date.
Jim S.


----------



## RelicRaker (Sep 28, 2017)

Cool, thanks Jim. Anything I can look for on the bottle itself to see whether the seal is applied or part of the mold? And is there a a slang term for a faux applied seal? I'm inclined to agree about the age estimate too. Probably 1870s–90s, given the rest of the objects I'm finding.


----------



## RelicRaker (Sep 28, 2017)

More artifacts from the honey hole.

Left to right...
• Aqua tall blob, slug plated, embossed: R. Williard / 336 N. 10[SUP]th[/SUP] St. Philada. / Not to be Sold

• Clear panel med with cork, embossed: Van Buskirk’s / Fragrant Sozodont / For the Teeth and Breath

• Aqua slick widemouth, likely salad dressing.

• Clear small: L. Thomas, Philada

View attachment 179683


----------



## botlguy (Sep 28, 2017)

RelicRaker said:


> Cool, thanks Jim. Anything I can look for on the bottle itself to see whether the seal is applied or part of the mold? And is there a a slang term for a faux applied seal? I'm inclined to agree about the age estimate too. Probably 1870s–90s, given the rest of the objects I'm finding.


Just think what it would look like if you stuck a piece of gum on a smooth bottle. It would look like you could stick a thumb nail under an edge and lift it off. BTW, the images didn't attach with your last post


----------



## RelicRaker (Sep 28, 2017)

Jim - I had another look—you're probably right about it being part of the mold. It's very uniform. By contrast, the lip has imperfections in the tooling. Oh well. And thx about the pic, I'll re-post it.


----------



## RelicRaker (Sep 28, 2017)

Today's finds... again. (something got borked with the image post)


----------



## bottlecrazy (Sep 28, 2017)

I have that exact same - and I mean exact same - olive oil bottle, except mine is Lewis M. Reitz & Co., Hulle d'olive superfine, Baltimore.  Hard to believe they were not made by the same manufacturer.  Nice find!


----------



## RelicRaker (Sep 28, 2017)

bottlecrazy said:


> I have that exact same - and I mean exact same - olive oil bottle, except mine is Lewis M. Reitz & Co., Hulle d'olive superfine, Baltimore.  Hard to believe they were not made by the same manufacturer.  Nice find!



That'd be something. Could there have been some "generic" olive oil mold capable of being slug-plated w/ the name of the brand? Was that a thing back in 1880?


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 28, 2017)

I like that slugplate blob bottle, is it a beer or soda? Leon.


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 28, 2017)

Great finds!


----------



## RelicRaker (Sep 28, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> I like that slugplate blob bottle, is it a beer or soda? Leon.



I found near zero about "R. Williard" online. The area (now part of Chinatown) had a few bottlers during the blob era. I'm gonna try a few more searches.

Updated to add: There was a spring water bottler in Philly called Williard & Mountain.


----------



## RelicRaker (Sep 28, 2017)

iggyworf said:


> Great finds!


Thanks!


----------



## RelicRaker (Sep 30, 2017)

Some more finds...
Left: S. Cummings, a nice green squat soda—sadly with a base chip.
Center: Rumford baking powder, sample size—(?).
Right: Davis Vegetable Painkiller, panel med.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 30, 2017)

That green squat is pretty old, 1860's or maybe older. is it iron pontiled on bottom? LEON.


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 1, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> That green squat is pretty old, 1860's or maybe older. is it iron pontiled on bottom? LEON.



Sadly, no pontil scar.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Oct 2, 2017)

Here's a picture of my olive oil.  If it wasn't the same manufacturer, it was someone copying someone else - closely.


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 3, 2017)

Wow, like pups from the same litter. lol


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 10, 2017)

Pulled a few more from that hole since my last post. This amber strap-sided flask is kinda cool. BIM but no embossing.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 10, 2017)

Shoot, those are always nice to find.  I see a big ol' bubble, too.


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 11, 2017)

sandchip said:


> Shoot, those are always nice to find.  I see a big ol' bubble, too.


Yeh, this one's got a couple... smaller one on the other side.


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 15, 2017)

Returned to the honey hole for a few more finds...
[FONT=&amp]Left: Cone ink. Base embossed: "Carter's" (damaged lip).[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Center: Unembossed sauce bottle or liquor "nip." (Any help with the ID is appreciated.)[/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Right: Early "Chesebrough Mfg. Co. Vaseline." (I know these Vaseline jars are very common but since it's my only BIM example, I'll keep it.)

[/FONT]


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 17, 2017)

Today's find...
4.5" clear BIM, embossed "Socíeté de Hygienique / Rue de Rivoli Paris"
A "toilet vinegar" from the 1880s–90s.


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 2, 2017)

Returned today after the waters had receded a bit. Managed to rescue a Rumford (likely another baking powder) and a John C. Hurst, druggist. Hurst (1827–1891) was a wholesale druggist and importer with offices at 825 Market St. and a residence at 3818 Chestnut St. Both bottles are BIM, c. 1880.


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 4, 2017)

Returned again today and dug a couple of smalls. One has a little fancy on it and a place for a label—perhaps a fragrance bottle.


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 20, 2017)

Probably the last bottle I'll be able to dig from this site, as they're about to pour the foundation. 
Sides embossed "Burnett / Boston." Small clear rectangular BIM.


----------

